# Firmware build v8.1 2018.28.2 e3592d9 (8/8/2018)



## ColoradoModel3 (Jul 28, 2017)

Seems like I’m the first...

Nothing new in the release notes.


----------



## PTC Gator (Sep 3, 2017)

Just got this, same message as 28.1 (from 26.1)


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ColoradoModel3 said:


> Seems like I'm the first...
> 
> Nothing new in the release notes.


Just got an email from TeslaFi telling me a Tesla Model 3 in Colorado just got this - hello Tesla Model 3 owner in Colorado


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Getting some love for Niko as we speak - got the notification about 20 minutes ago - SW is loading. Interesting to see a .2 out there, will be interesting to see what we have installing.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Middie is updating in 5 minutes, so soon there will be three...


----------



## Tstroud (May 15, 2018)

just got a notification for an update. was previously on 26.1 62e5afa


----------



## VBruce (Feb 18, 2018)

Tstroud said:


> just got a notification for an update. was previously on 26.1 62e5afa


Me too; update just finished.


----------



## Veedio (Sep 25, 2016)

Tstroud said:


> just got a notification for an update. was previously on 26.1 62e5afa


Just got 28.2 coming from 26.1 as well.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Just confirmed SW update complete - 28.2 from 26.1.


----------



## ghoticov (Dec 31, 2017)

I just got 28.2 and its just bug fixes


----------



## JimmT (Aug 1, 2017)

Just finished installing 28.2, no difference that I can see. I was on 26.1


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

Just got this one as well. 
It’s just finishing up now


----------



## 40milecommuter (Jul 4, 2018)

Just installed 28.2. Seems to have fixed my backup camera being black for 2-3 seconds. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ColoradoModel3 (Jul 28, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Just got an email from TeslaFi telling me a Tesla Model 3 in Colorado just got this - hello Tesla Model 3 owner in Colorado


Hi! Yeah, after the install I checked the version number and was surprised it was .2. So I looked on TeslaFi because I didn't remember getting an email with that version number, and it showed 1 install (me). I'm nobody special to Tesla so who knows why they pick the cars they pick for firmware updates.


----------



## NJTesla3 (Apr 17, 2018)

I just got it too. Was on 26.1 prior.


----------



## Drago (Jun 3, 2017)

Just got it too. I was on 26.1 previously


----------



## GRiMm-V- (Apr 27, 2018)

Since I got 28.1 yesterday, I wonder if this is Tesla's version of A/B testing


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

GRiMm-V- said:


> Since I got 28.1 yesterday, I wonder if this is Tesla's version of A/B testing


I got 28.1 yesterday and installed this morning.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Looks like folks with 26.x went to 28.2 

I was on 24.8 and got only 28.1...some sort of a pattern?


----------



## GRiMm-V- (Apr 27, 2018)

Quicksilver said:


> Looks like folks with 26.x went to 28.2
> 
> I was on 24.8 and got only 28.1...some sort of a pattern?


My A/B hypothesis was based on that observation


----------



## PQ3 (May 23, 2017)

*New​*Just got it too. I was on 26.1 previously.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Looks like 2018.28.1's have stopped and 2018.28.2 has started rolling out.

395 Contributing Vehicles

Software Version Count Percent
2018.28.2 e3592d9 30 7.6%
2018.28.1 7d0461c 91 23%
2018.26.3 be4b11e 185 46.8%
2018.26.1 62e5afa 45 11.4%
2018.24.11 f17d0ae 3 0.8%
2018.24.8 25f83c2 6 1.5%
2018.24.7 d133af3 4 1%
2018.24.1 12dd099 10 2.5%
2018.21.9 75bdbc11 16 4.1%
2018.18.3 04dfd3c 3 0.8%
2018.14.13 9e3b7ff 1 0.3%
2018.4.8 9b31a91 1 0.3%


----------



## bernier (May 30, 2018)

I just updated from 26.3 yesterday to 28.2 today.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

26.1 to 28.2 here .just got it when I was about to go to sleep .oh this car the fun never ends .


----------



## Silver Streak 3 (Apr 3, 2018)

Received 28.2 bout 7:52 PM PDT on August 8. Just bug fix.
FYI. Took 10:32 to download and 21:49 to update and that's with full WIFI signal. I did just notice that I was able to summon on WIFI in garage seemed to connect quicker. I can always summon when out and about on LTE.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

im going to go to the grocery store to get 1/2 things (just to see about this volume and speed limit thing)


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

I just tried this I didn't see it working at all my toddler did enjoy the 0-xx sprints though she kept saying yea daddy!


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

Got the notice around midnight, I was on 26.1 also.


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

Is it just me or did the location of the indicators change on the display?


----------



## JDM3 (Jun 22, 2018)

From 26.1 to 28.2 for me early this morning.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

28.2 this morning, 17 days after the previous install of 26.1. 

I'm on a pretty consistent pattern of installs: about 4 weeks after the version number week. So 26.1 installed during week 30 and 28.2 during week 32. 

I wonder which week number will see the 9.x release?


----------



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

I don't see any changes in 28.2.... Must be just bug fixes


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

No more black screen delay for the backup camera, yeah!


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

Twiglett said:


> Is it just me or did the location of the indicators change on the display?


which indicators?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

RichEV said:


> 28.2 this morning, 17 days after the previous install of 26.1.
> 
> I'm on a pretty consistent pattern of installs: about 4 weeks after the version number week. So 26.1 installed during week 30 and 28.2 during week 32.
> 
> I wonder which week number will see the 9.x release?


Let s just pretend that Musk has given a valid date for once. If so and it hits in the 4 week time frame he mentioned that would be the week of Aug 27 (week 35). I don't recall exactly which date he said that in but I remember looking at the calendar and the week of 8/27 was about 4 weeks out. So will it carry a 31.X name?


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

RichEV said:


> which indicators?


The turn signals.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

GDN said:


> Let s just pretend that Musk has given a valid date for once. If so and it hits in the 4 week time frame he mentioned that would be the week of Aug 27 (week 35). I don't recall exactly which date he said that in but I remember looking at the calendar and the week of 8/27 was about 4 weeks out. So will it carry a 31.X name?


I would think that might be 35.x but it probably depends on how long testing of the "gold master" takes.

What it means for my install pattern is that if it is released in week 35 I might get to install it in week 39 - the last week in September. Very wishful thinking but great for my migration drive from Seattle to Tucson in early October.


----------



## Vin (Mar 30, 2017)

I just received software 2018.28.2 today. It says it's just minor bug fixes but I also read most people on reddit claim it feels quicker, with one guy saying it felt a little slower. 
I realize this could all be subjective because sometimes my car even with earlier updates felt quicker at times and slower at times depending maybe on charge, temperature, how many ppl in car which is expected.

I haven't tested the driving yet but will later.

My question is does anyone else notice anything about 28.2 affecting the car/driving, or is this all in the mind?


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

so I got clarification on the speed limit from the poster on Reddit I'm not sure I haven't tried it but if you tap the speed limit it matches that speed? I figured it does this anyway sorry I thought there were 2 new features, not bs... lol


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@Vin Freeman I haven't noticed any difference in ap did some trial runs this morning based on the 2 new "features" people talked about. I can tell you it takes longer to change lanes, maybe that is a good thing.


----------



## Brentt (Apr 23, 2016)

I got it. Updated from 26.3. So far, summon seems to be less buggy. Previously I could only randomly connect.

I sat in the car for most of the update. It's a little creepy with all the little solenoids and pumps opening and closing. It's like being in a submarine


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

relidtm said:


> so I got clarification on the speed limit from the poster on Reddit I'm not sure I haven't tried it but if you tap the speed limit it matches that speed? I figured it does this anyway sorry I thought there were 2 new features, not bs... lol


that would be handy, I filed 3 speed limit bug reports using voice on my recent drive to Port Angeles. Tapping the icon would be less hassle, plus it would auto-categorize the report into the correct data stream.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Brentt said:


> I got it. Updated from 26.3. So far, summon seems to be less buggy. Previously I could only randomly connect.
> 
> I sat in the car for most of the update. It's a little creepy with all the little solenoids and pumps opening and closing. It's like being in a submarine


And just don't freak out when the screen becomes unresponsive.

I know someone to did and bricked their car 1st day they had it... ME!


----------



## PasoWino (Jul 18, 2018)

Quicksilver said:


> Looks like folks with 26.x went to 28.2
> 
> I was on 24.8 and got only 28.1...some sort of a pattern?


I think so. I was on 24.1 and bumped to 28.1 overnight.


----------



## JeopardE (Mar 24, 2018)

I work for a Tesla supplier and I know exactly what one of the bugfixes in 28.x is. Of course under NDA so I cannot disclose ... All I can say is that it's critical to the drive unit but probably won't affect 99.9% of owners. I got updated to 26.3 and now to 28.2 in less than a week so I suspect they're being aggressive in rolling this one out to everyone.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

JOUL3S said:


> I work for a Tesla supplier and I know exactly what one of the bugfixes in 28.x is. Of course under NDA so I cannot disclose ... All I can say is that it's critical to the drive unit but probably won't affect 99.9% of owners. I got updated to 26.3 and now to 28.2 in less than a week so I suspect they're being aggressive in rolling this one out to everyone.


Maybe I'll finally get an update....


----------



## porkupan (Jul 24, 2018)

JOUL3S said:


> it's critical to the drive unit but probably won't affect 99.9% of owners.


So it looks like 28.2 is either the new fleet-wide software standard or an emergency fix update for the 26.X. It's rolling out fast and wide to Model 3 (especially to all those "lucky" enough to be updated with 26.x).

I stopped by the local Tesla store a few days ago to ask about the annoying "Parking Brake and Windshield washer fluid" warning. Weirdly, the technician had not been aware of this widespread bug. He looked it up on their support info system, and decided to push the new software to my car. Which he did, keeping me stuck in the store for almost an hour. 26.3 _seemed_ somewhat more stable than 24.1, which was the delivered version. I didn't have any excessive battery drain, the "brake and windshield washer warnings" seemed to go away, and the console rebooted only once. I didn't even have a chance to try Summon (wasn't happy with it on 24.1, so I figured in its current state it's no more than a party trick).

Last night, as I came home from work, the phone alerted me there was a new version ready to install.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@RichEV how do you report a bug on the steering wheel? didnt know this was out, I always heard it rumored and does it give you confirmation after doing it?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

relidtm said:


> @RichEV how do you report a bug on the steering wheel? didnt know this was out, I always heard it rumored and does it give you confirmation after doing it?


Press the voice command, say "Bug Report" and quickly give a brief description.


----------



## Silver Streak 3 (Apr 3, 2018)

Brentt said:


> I got it. Updated from 26.3. So far, summon seems to be less buggy. Previously I could only randomly connect.
> 
> I sat in the car for most of the update. It's a little creepy with all the little solenoids and pumps opening and closing. It's like being in a submarine


So did I and I agree!


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Press the voice command, say "Bug Report" and quickly give a brief description.


Yeah, a REALLY brief description. I think it's limited to 140 characters, in true 2018 style. I filed a bug report to allow more characters in a bug report - meta!


----------



## Veedio (Sep 25, 2016)

Bill Hoffer said:


> So did I and I agree!


I guess a few if us did that.  Who knew the car was checking so many things during an update. Kind of reassuring, actually.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

porkupan said:


> So it looks like 28.2 is either the new fleet-wide software standard or an emergency fix update for the 26.X. It's rolling out fast and wide to Model 3 (especially to all those "lucky" enough to be updated with 26.x).


Found this little tidbit on the TMC forum:

chrishawn, Today at 10:16 AM
*New​*Now i know why everyone is getting it!
*
Do I need to do anything to start my Enhanced Autopilot trial?*
No. If you have not already purchased Enhanced Autopilot on your Tesla, you will automatically qualify for the 14-day trial. Your car must be running software version *2018.28.1* or later before your trial can begin.

Tesla​


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

JOUL3S said:


> I work for a Tesla supplier and I know exactly what one of the bugfixes in 28.x is. Of course under NDA so I cannot disclose ... All I can say is that it's critical to the drive unit but probably won't affect 99.9% of owners. I got updated to 26.3 and now to 28.2 in less than a week so I suspect they're being aggressive in rolling this one out to everyone.


This spun up my optimism neurons and make me think that maybe the nerffed acceleration a few months ago was to protect from some drive unit issue, and once they verify this fix after a few weeks we can get the original acceleration back. Yes? Rainbow?


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

very cool i think they said over 80% have ap though but free $ why not?


----------



## porkupan (Jul 24, 2018)

NJturtlePower said:


> Found this little tidbit on the TMC forum


Sounds like an Autopilot upsell. Maybe that's how Elon is planning to pay for his privatization.


----------



## GRiMm-V- (Apr 27, 2018)

Had the mobile service come out for an airbag/steering wheel fix who said he's staged 28.2 for Turbokat.... waiting now to see the update notification....


----------



## Gray (Jun 4, 2018)

24.8 to 28.2 today. Would still like to know what minor improvements and bug fixes were made.


----------



## JeopardE (Mar 24, 2018)

JWardell said:


> This spun up my optimism neurons and make me think that maybe the nerffed acceleration a few months ago was to protect from some drive unit issue, and once they verify this fix after a few weeks we can get the original acceleration back. Yes? Rainbow?


Lol I like your optimism.


----------



## MosquitoFloss (Mar 30, 2018)

I feel like the 0-20mph instant torque feeling my car had when I first got it 2 months ago is back! It's that instant sensitive response from the accelerator that I've been missing.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

MosquitoFloss said:


> I feel like the 0-20mph instant torque feeling my car had when I first got it 2 months ago is back! It's that instant sensitive response from the accelerator that I've been missing.


Can I please have the update? I've only had my car two weeks so I don't know what it used to feel like!


----------



## PQ3 (May 23, 2017)

This! Sooo much better now without the 2-3 second black screen before the backup camera comes up. 26.1 had the lag still but with 28.2 it's gone! Yay!



RichEV said:


> No more black screen delay for the backup camera, yeah!


----------



## yyzunderdog (May 28, 2018)

Former 26.1 now 28.2 checking in. Toronto. 30xxx vin.

Thank goodness. 26.1 was a lone example of a poor release for me. Battery drain had increased a bunch (wasn't the heat protection), app would rarely connect to the vehicle, and I saw more LTE drops in the timeframe I had that version.

Here's hoping 28.2 is better!


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Gray said:


> 24.8 to 28.2 today. Would still like to know what minor improvements and bug fixes were made.


Yours is the first instance of an upgrade from 24.8 to 28.2 that I've seen mentioned. All others to 28.2 have come from 26.x. I too had 24.8 and was upgraded to 28.1. Makes you say: "hmmmmm...."


----------



## slotti (May 29, 2018)

26.1 to 28.2......Major issues with bluetooth connection now. Calls start over the car, but are being disconnected in the middle of the call, and I have to put the phone on speaker. 
Also, auto lane change is not working at all!
Oh, and the back up camera, after initially working great is back to needing 5 seconds to turn on. For me, this has been the worse update, crippling some great functionality.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

slotti said:


> 26.1 to 28.2......Major issues with bluetooth connection now. Calls start over the car, but are being disconnected in the middle of the call, and I have to put the phone on speaker.
> Also, auto lane change is not working at all!
> Oh, and the back up camera, after initially working great is back to needing 5 seconds to turn on. For me, this has been the worse update, crippling some great functionality.


It really should not be required but what about a quick reboot. Seems to truly help in some situations.


----------



## porkupan (Jul 24, 2018)

slotti said:


> Major issues with bluetooth connection now.


I actually had to call the "roadside assistance" today for the first time. Was leaving for work, got into the car, and the car wouldn't switch into any gear. The console was working, everything seemed normal, but couldn't get it to move. Stuck in P, no switching into D or R. Console reboot didn't help, neither did full power down of the vehicle. Locked, unlocked, went away, came back - same.

Half an hour into these trials, made the call. The "roadside assistance" had me do all the same tricks, then asked if I could get the key card and put on the center console. Fixed it! They said it may have something to do with the phone, the app, or bluetooth link. Well, it all worked well enough to get me in and out of the car, but wouldn't allow me to move the car.

I didn't reboot the phone, but the phone "key" worked fine after this incident.


----------



## PQ3 (May 23, 2017)

In addition, 28.2 seems to connect to the App superfast! I used to wait about 10-15 seconds (sometimes more) in order to start up the cooling of the car. Since 28.2, my iphone app connects to the car within 2-4 seconds. Hopefully this continues and it isn't just randomly quick right now...



PQ3 said:


> This! Sooo much better now without the 2-3 second black screen before the backup camera comes up. 26.1 had the lag still but with 28.2 it's gone! Yay!


----------



## porkupan (Jul 24, 2018)

PQ3 said:


> 28.2 seems to connect to the App superfast!


For me it's hit or miss. Sometimes super-fast, sometimes fast, sometimes slow, sometimes super-slow. I have not observed any significant difference in this regard compared to the 24.1 and 26.3.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

I was at a Tesla service center today for some items and while there they asked if I wanted the update and I said sure. So I went from 26.3 to 28.2 and if I wasn't crazy, I would think the standard regen braking doesn't slow down as quick when I take my foot off the accelerator pedal. It has a bit more roll. But I figure its just me looking for something different.


----------



## MosquitoFloss (Mar 30, 2018)

Auto lane change not working at all for me either.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

MosquitoFloss said:


> Auto lane change not working at all for me either.


Hmm, no differences that I've noticed here with Auto lane change. Went from 26.1 to 28.2.


----------



## yyzunderdog (May 28, 2018)

littlD said:


> Hmm, no differences that I've noticed here with Auto lane change. Went from 26.1 to 28.2.


Same here. Did a few on the way home. Didn't notice any other differences with EAP, Still hit or miss with vehicle connection errors via the app.


----------



## slotti (May 29, 2018)

Found something out about auto lane change. It is working above 50mph. Used to work for me ag any speed. Maybe the new update limits it to higher speeds?


----------



## Mutiny32 (Jun 30, 2018)

Went from 26.1 to 28.2 and I gotta say, idle battery drain has jumped almost 3x since. It could be the weather, but today I lost about 27 miles of charge with the car just sitting there.


----------



## LooseChange (Feb 22, 2018)

NR4P said:


> I was at a Tesla service center today for some items and while there they asked if I wanted the update and I said sure. So I went from 26.3 to 28.2 and if I wasn't crazy, I would think the standard regen braking doesn't slow down as quick when I take my foot off the accelerator pedal. It has a bit more roll. But I figure its just me looking for something different.


Funny you say this. I thought it was just me but I totally noticed the same thing.. It no longer has that stopping punch it used to have al ost as if the regen setting changed. I found myself using the brakes more than normal. I thought it was just me noticing something that wasn't there...


----------



## PQ3 (May 23, 2017)

ok...looks like mine has become hit or miss too. Not always superfast like I was hoping, but overall it 'seems' to be connecting quicker now, but it very well could be the same. Can't correlate what is causing it to be slow at times... 



porkupan said:


> For me it's hit or miss. Sometimes super-fast, sometimes fast, sometimes slow, sometimes super-slow. I have not observed any significant difference in this regard compared to the 24.1 and 26.3.


----------



## cain04 (Apr 16, 2018)

NR4P said:


> I was at a Tesla service center today for some items and while there they asked if I wanted the update and I said sure. So I went from 26.3 to 28.2 and if I wasn't crazy, I would think the standard regen braking doesn't slow down as quick when I take my foot off the accelerator pedal. It has a bit more roll. But I figure its just me looking for something different.


I was just updated and took it for a 50km drive. I thought the exact same thing after reading your post.

Hooking it up to wifi and hoping for an upgrade to 28.3 right away lol


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Press the voice command, say "Bug Report" and quickly give a brief description.


You know that pressing the right hand scroll wheel also initiates voice command, right?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

SimonMatthews said:


> You know that pressing the right hand scroll wheel also initiates voice command, right?


Yes


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

Umm, is the backup camera FOV wider now? I can see parts of the car itself in the 4 corners now. Before, only a small part of the bumper was visible in the bottom.

Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## JeopardE (Mar 24, 2018)

Summon connection has been quite erratic for me. Summon works fine when it connects, but often I'm fiddling around, restarting the app trying to get it to connect.

On the plus side, the front speaker crackling sound that used to happen every now and then when I was on 21.9 has not returned since I updated. Hopefully this is fixed for good but I'll need a couple more weeks to be sure.


----------



## slotti (May 29, 2018)

Crackling sound is still there. Not as often, but I had it twice over the last 2 days.


----------



## hdgmedic (Jun 8, 2017)

Anybody notice an increase in the low end bass from the audio system? I could swear the audio system improved with the update.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@slotti mine has only ever worked on the highway never any other place maybe you got lucky?
@hdgmedic I think something with the Bluetooth itself was updated maybe a codec I noticed calls are back to when I first got my car in march clarity I would even say it sounds way better but this could be in my head. But yeah when I listened to the mioana soundtrack taking my kid to her birthday brunch it was clear as day... now if only the songs would get out of my head.


----------



## slotti (May 29, 2018)

@relidtm Yes, sounds like I was lucky before. Was working for me at any speed over 30 mph, so I just found out it isn't supposed to work without highway speeds (50mph or so)


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

hdgmedic said:


> Anybody notice an increase in the low end bass from the audio system? I could swear the audio system improved with the update.


No, but my phone as key fob has suddenly become a major PITA for first use of the day.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Anyone experiencing high phantom drain with this update? With 26.3 I was loosing 1-4 miles a day today my car has lost 6 miles in 7 hours parked outside. It’s 69 degrees out. Also I left the car on trickle charge overnight and the charging finished around 5am in morning it was 186 miles and in two hours when I checked the car had lost 6 miles just sitting in garage. Is this normal?


----------



## Vidya (Aug 13, 2018)

Ya, Phantom drain is a bit more with this update. I have noticed it. I still need to check my rear view camera


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Vidya said:


> Ya, Phantom drain is a bit more with this update. I have noticed it. I still need to check my rear view camera


 What's wrong with the rear view camera?


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Vidya said:


> Ya, Phantom drain is a bit more with this update. I have noticed it. I still need to check my rear view camera


6 miles in 2 hrs seem crazy to me. Atleast that's what saw today with car sitting in garage after charging stopped 2 hrs later


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

webdriverguy00 said:


> 6 miles in 2 hrs seem crazy to me. Atleast that's what saw today with car sitting in garage after charging stopped 2 hrs later


Do you know how many % was lost?

FWIW (personal technique only): I keep my fuel gauge as a simple fuel gauge (%).

That way I don't obsess over an apparent loss of range........YMMV.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Mike said:


> Do you know how many % was lost?
> 
> FWIW (personal technique only): I keep my fuel gauge as a simple fuel gauge (%).
> 
> That way I don't obsess over an apparent loss of range........YMMV.


Approx 2% in 2 hrs. 4% in 12 hrs in 69 degree weather


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

Mike said:


> Do you know how many % was lost?
> 
> FWIW (personal technique only): I keep my fuel gauge as a simple fuel gauge (%).
> 
> That way I don't obsess over an apparent loss of range........YMMV.


One more thing to cross off my OCD list


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

webdriverguy00 said:


> Approx 2% in 2 hrs. 4% in 12 hrs in 69 degree weather


Ouch!!!

Do you hear the little glycol pump running after you are done with the car?

If so, how many minutes....or hours, after last using the car is that noise still there?


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Sandy said:


> One more thing to cross off my OCD list


Doing an 850 km leg tomorrow, I find gas gauge as gas gauge works fine (for me).


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Mike said:


> Ouch!!!
> 
> Do you hear the little glycol pump running after you are done with the car?
> 
> If so, how many minutes....or hours, after last using the car is that noise still there?


I do hear it mike not sure how long it goes for. Going to get you that data


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Mike said:


> Ouch!!!
> 
> Do you hear the little glycol pump running after you are done with the car?
> 
> If so, how many minutes....or hours, after last using the car is that noise still there?


@Mike The car is parked outside since 6p and in 2 and half hours I have lost about 0.5%. I can still hear the little glycol pump running. Should I call SC?


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

webdriverguy00 said:


> @Mike The car is parked outside since 6p and in 2 hrs and half hours I have lost about 0.5%. I can still hear the little glycol pump running. Should I call SC?


I am going to the car in anyway next week but gave tech support a call and they said try rebooting and completely powering down the vehicle and see if the pump still keeps running. But the techs at SC would be able to pull in detailed logs for me and tell me what exactly is going on.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

My car is garaged I'm only loosing 1-1.5 miles on this update in hot August Florida weather .question are you using connected apps @webdriverguy00 ?


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

relidtm said:


> My car is garaged I'm only loosing 1-1.5 miles on this update in hot August Florida weather .question are you using connected apps @webdriverguy00 ?


1-1.5 miles every day/ hour? 
No i am not using connected apps


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

webdriverguy00 said:


> @Mike The car is parked outside since 6p and in 2 and half hours I have lost about 0.5%. I can still hear the little glycol pump running. Should I call SC?


If you have tried the formal power down procedure and your car is remaining awake for two hours or more after the last time you touched/e-touched it, then yes call Tesla.

The formal power down procedure:










Personal technique only: I lower the drivers window, get out of the car, shut the drivers door, reach into the car and touch the power off button and then walk away for 30 minutes. YMMV.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Mike said:


> If you have tried the formal power down procedure and your car is remaining awake for two hours or more after the last time you touched/e-touched it, then yes call Tesla.
> 
> The formal power down procedure:
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike. You power off every time you exit the car?


----------



## Vidya (Aug 13, 2018)

webdriverguy00 said:


> What's wrong with the rear view camera?


nothing wrong with the rear camera, they fixed the delay in appearing the rear view when you put the car in reverse. earlier it used to take a second or two to appear on the screen, now its instant. also, I noticed the camera got a bit wide angle view to it. earlier only a part of the rear bumper used to be in the screen, now I can see a bit more.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

I just updated to this version on Sunday it was ready to be installed on Friday but I delayed because we were driving back from FL and I didn't want to risk bricking my car on a road trip. A couple comments I have so far...

1. I have issues with bluetooth with the car and my phone now. I was able to make a call successfully but the next call routed the audio to my phone. Even trying to select the car on the phone was not possible and the phone would route back to itself. This is annoying because it is illegal to talk on the phone while driving in Austin and I use my in car time a lot to make calls to my friends/family so I don't waste family time later.
2. When pausing/unpausing a podcast a couple times I got a very loud electric skipping sound for a second before the audio started playback.
3. The backup camera works much better now.
4. My phone has not been able to open the car a couple times now.
5. At work with the J1772 adapter I no longer have to open the back door to get the charge port to unlock. If I touch the button on the J1772 wand the car will wake up and unlock the charge port automatically. This is super nice. The problem today is it didn't work because the car wasn't unlocking for my phone again.
6. There have been several times when first getting in the car it takes awhile for the screen to wake up. I think it might be due to the order of boot is different now and they delay some things to make the car seem more responsive.
7. The car seems to respond to the app slightly quicker. I remember several times before that the car would not respond in a very long time when I was trying to precondition the interior. I usually arrived at the car before it would even respond meaning I would get into a hot car. There were several times the app would time out while trying to communicate with the car.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

webdriverguy00 said:


> Thanks Mike. You power off every time you exit the car?


Not yet


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

ummgood said:


> I just updated to this version on Sunday it was ready to be installed on Friday but I delayed because we were driving back from FL and I didn't want to risk bricking my car on a road trip. A couple comments I have so far...
> 
> 1. I have issues with bluetooth with the car and my phone now. I was able to make a call successfully but the next call routed the audio to my phone. Even trying to select the car on the phone was not possible and the phone would route back to itself. This is annoying because it is illegal to talk on the phone while driving in Austin and I use my in car time a lot to make calls to my friends/family so I don't waste family time later.
> 2. When pausing/unpausing a podcast a couple times I got a very loud electric skipping sound for a second before the audio started playback.
> ...


Do you feel any changes to the way regen responds to letting up on the accelerator?


----------



## JimmT (Aug 1, 2017)

Mike said:


> Do you feel any changes to the way regen responds to letting up on the accelerator?


I have 28.2 and it feels like regen is weaker than before. It's caused an adjustment in my driving style.


----------



## Vidya (Aug 13, 2018)

unlocking car with charger plug is working for me (28.2) its awesome feature.


----------



## InstnTq (Dec 22, 2017)

Anyone else notice that their radio presets are now reversed? Meaning it used to go from lower station to higher station (left to right) but now it reverted back to higher to lower (left to right).

I only noticed as I use the wheel scroll a lot and it was going to a lower station as I clicked right on the scroll wheel! I put in a bug report but I'm not sure that'll do anything.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Vidya said:


> unlocking car with charger plug is working for me (28.2) its awesome feature.


Can you confirm if that works after an overnight sleep?


----------



## InstnTq (Dec 22, 2017)

From deep sleep it doesn't work for me. Just tried it this morning aftrer charging overnight. Pushing the button on the charger does nothing. I still have to jiggle the door handle or trunk release button first.


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

Ok so now I loathe this software update. My car has been giving me issues every time I go to drive the car now. I have a service appointment for a rattle and a tire rotation so I am hoping they can push an update and fix the issues I have been having.

1. My phone wouldn't connect to the car all day Sunday. I was out of the house most of the day and I made multiple stops to get supplies after our trip (Costco, church, grocery store, etc...) and every time I went out to my car I couldn't precondition and I felt like I was dying in the car. I also think this might have been an issue with the Tesla servers or something.
2. Now half the time I go out to my car it won't unlock right away. I am lazy and don't want to fish the card out of my wallet so I just wait for about 20 seconds to a minute and it will eventually respond and let me in.
3. There have been times where the car lets me in but then when I go to put it in drive it wants me to get the card out. I wait and eventually the message goes away. It seems like as soon as I pull my iPhone X out of my pocket it starts working again. Not sure if it is a proximity thing or something related to the phone waking up? Maybe there is a new phone app causing issues? I might start logging the version of the phone app and version of the car whenever I have a change. If I start seeing issues it would be interesting to see if the phone app version changed.
4. This is the weird thing. Two times yesterday I got into the car using the phone and sat down and put on my belt and put my foot on the brake. The car moved the seat into position for my profile but when I tried to put the car in reverse it didn't do anything. I tried 5 to 10 times before it actually responded. There was nothing on the screen to indicate that it didn't see the phone (no video of the car telling me to put the card near the cupholder). At Whole Foods at 10am this wasn't a big deal. Last night though I had a meeting that got out at 9:30pm and my car was in an empty dark parking lot and I felt like a sitting duck because I had to wait minutes before my car would start moving. THIS IS BAD. If this was my wife's car I wouldn't let her drive it until this problem was resolved. I'll bring it up at service I have an appointment on Monday.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

ummgood said:


> Ok so now I loathe this software update. My car has been giving me issues every time I go to drive the car now. I have a service appointment for a rattle and a tire rotation so I am hoping they can push an update and fix the issues I have been having.
> 
> 1. My phone wouldn't connect to the car all day Sunday. I was out of the house most of the day and I made multiple stops to get supplies after our trip (Costco, church, grocery store, etc...) and every time I went out to my car I couldn't precondition and I felt like I was dying in the car. I also think this might have been an issue with the Tesla servers or something.
> 2. Now half the time I go out to my car it won't unlock right away. I am lazy and don't want to fish the card out of my wallet so I just wait for about 20 seconds to a minute and it will eventually respond and let me in.
> ...


Funny you mention the phone as key fob issues.

For some strange reason, the past three days my first start of the day requires extra fiddling with the phone, it's Bluetooth and the like.

I guess I'm back to (after I turn the phone on before I go for first drive of the day) forcing Tesla app on, turn off Bluetooth then turn on Bluetooth and force connect Bluetooth to car before I attempt to open it up.

I had not had to do the above for a few weeks so I figured some strategic progress was made regarding phone as key fob.

But the last three days, I'm back to "bug report, phone as key fob failed"........


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

Mike said:


> Funny you mention the phone as key fob issues.
> 
> For some strange reason, the past three days my first start of the day requires extra fiddling with the phone, it's Bluetooth and the like.
> 
> ...


Yeah I did a bug report last night when my car wouldn't go into R for a long time.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@webdriverguy00 i missed the tag im losing 1-2.5 a day now that's it


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

relidtm said:


> @webdriverguy00 i missed the tag im losing 1-2.5 a day now that's it


That's totally normal. One thing that I did that also helps me a lot after I power cycled the vehicle is not look at the app at all. I used to look at it 2-3 times an hour and used to see excessive phantom drain. Now when I park at work I just close the app and only start it when I am about to leave. And guess what the drain is back to normal.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

yeah some people have been using 3rd party apps and it has been killing their batteries I was one of them now it seems fine even though its been 90+ in Florida my garage is low 80s it doesnt seem to lose that much on the hotter days though I'm seeing it closer to 3 miles and that's fine to me.


----------

